# Wiring Gilbarco dispensers



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Any of you guys wire the Gilbarco dispensers w/out J-Boxes?

If so, are you following the instructions by using the 1" x 8" nipple through the vapor barrier and sealing the whole nipple with sealing compound?

It seems that not many (if any) electricians are doing that. Mostly I've seen an inch or so poured in the top of the nipple (that terminates with a bonding bushing). I understand that some guys are using 3/4" metal (RGS or IMC) instead of that 1" x 8" nipple.

Comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Did a string of 'em 20 years ago HWS

iirc, they are all intrinsically safe, right?

~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Did a string of 'em 20 years ago HWS
> 
> iirc, they are all intrinsically safe, right?
> 
> ~CS~


No, they are not. You might be thinking about Veeder Root tank gauges.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Will I be considered unprofessional if I ask whats a gilbarco dispencer?:jester:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

meadow said:


> Will I be considered unprofessional if I ask whats a gilbarco dispencer?:jester:


Live and learn.,, C'est a fuel pump dispensour unit it a common item you will find in gaz stations.












Merci,
Marc


----------

